# simst



## perpend

Is that right for the "group 'you' plural", i.e., "ihr"?

*Simst *ihr euch?

Gosh, now I don't know if it's reflexive.

I'm trying to say something like "Do you text each other?"

Dies habe ich gefunden.

http://www.wordreference.com/deen/simsen

Ist es evtl. so besser: _Simst ihr miteinander?_


----------



## dubitans

Ich könnte meinen Vierzehnjährigen bezüglich eines Mädchens fragen: "Simst ihr?", aber es wäre mein Tod.


----------



## perpend

Weil du die Antwort nicht hören willst, oder, weil du "simsen" als Verb komisch findest?


----------



## dubitans

Weil er mich aufdringlichen alten Sack töten würde. Scherz beiseite, hab' ihn abstrakt gefragt, er sagt, es gingen auch _Wir simsen miteinander _und _Wir simsen uns. _Als Germanist würde ich eher _Wir simsen einander _sagen, aber das wäre wohl megauncool.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Stimmt, die Versionen mit "einander" oder "miteinander" sind möglich, aber eher ungebräuchlich.


> *Simst *ihr euch?


----------



## perpend

Wunderbar. Danke für das Fragen/Nachfragen. Das hilft mir weiter. Du bist doch megacool, dubitans---gib es zu. 

Cross-posted: Danke dir auch, Schlabberlatz!


----------



## Hutschi

Quantitative Analyse:

"Simst Ihr Euch?" entspricht auch meinem Sprachgefühl. (ca. 4200 Google-Ergebnisse, unbereinigt um Doppelzählung)

Im Internet überwiegt es "Simst Ihr miteinander?" (vereinzelt, 2 Ergebnisse) (das würde ich vielleicht alternativ verwenden) und andere Formen bei weitem, wenn man Google als Kriterium nimmt, aber es kommt nicht häufig vor.


----------



## dubitans

Off-topic: Der hier diskutierte intransitive Gebrauch ist wohl überhaupt die Ausnahme. 
Transitiv: Er hat mir seine Adresse gesimst.


----------



## perpend

Thanks Hutschi. I looked at the results on google, and "Simst ihr euch?" definitely wins.

Thanks for more input, dubitans. I'm trying to think of another example. Let's use "schreibt" (I know, who does that anymore.)

Schreibt ihr euch? = Do you write each other?

In dem Fall verwendet man auch eher "euch" statt "miteinander", oder? Naja, dein Sohn hat schon gesgagt, dass alle beide gehen, und so gesehen, ist es eventuell eh Wurst.


----------



## dubitans

Kraft der Überreste meiner väterlichen Autorität bestehe ich auf "Schreibt ihr einander?", "euch" ist leider eine kolloquiale Variante heutzutage, "miteinander" geht gar nicht.
In Österreich: Stets "wurscht" (klein & sch), wenn nicht das Lebensmittel gemeint ist. Und das ist gar nicht wurscht!


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Ist es nicht im allgemeinen (oder zumindest oft) so, dass Reflexivpronomen auch dann verwendet werden können, wenn die Beziehung (wie bei simsen und schreiben) nur wechselseitig ist, und dass keine Pflicht besteht "einander" zu verwenden?

Zum Beispiel, man sagt _"Vertragt ihr euch wieder?"_ anstatt _"Vertragt ihr einander wieder?"_ (wofür Google überhaupt keine Treffer findet). Und dass, obwohl ein wechselseitiges Vertragen gemeint ist (also A -> B und B -> A, anstatt A -> A oder B -> B).



dubitans said:


> Kraft der Überreste meiner väterlichen Autorität ...


 Guter Ausdruck!

Cheers
Abba


----------



## dubitans

Hier liegt eine Verwechslung vor: "sich mit jemandem vertragen" ist reflexiv.
Bei reziprok gebrauchten Transitiva ist "einander" standardsprachlich, das pseudoreflexive "euch", "uns" etc. kolloquial.
Werde ich gefragt: "Kennen wir uns?", pflege ich zu antworten: "Sie sich möglicherweise, ich mich etwas, aber wir einander nicht."


----------



## Hutschi

dubitans said:


> Kraft der Überreste meiner väterlichen Autorität bestehe ich auf "Schreibt ihr einander?", "euch" ist leider eine kolloquiale Variante heutzutage, "miteinander" geht gar nicht.
> In Österreich: Stets "wurscht" (klein & sch), wenn nicht das Lebensmittel gemeint ist. Und das ist gar nicht wurscht!


Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hängt das also vom Stil ab.
Stilbruch wäre es, im kolloquialen Bereich nicht dem Vater zuwiderzuhandeln. Schleicher nannte es "Sprachverfall". Heute heißt es "Sprachentwicklung".

Also:
Im literarisch-väterlichen Bereich: Schreibt Ihr einander Kurzmitteilungen?
Im jugendlich-sprachwandlerischen Bereich: Simst Ihr Euch?



dubitans said:


> Hier liegt eine Verwechslung vor: "sich mit jemandem vertragen" ist reflexiv.
> Bei reziprok gebrauchten Transitiva ist "einander" standardsprachlich, das pseudoreflexive "euch", "uns" etc. kolloquial.
> Werde ich gefragt: "Kennen wir uns?", pflege ich zu antworten: "Sie sich  möglicherweise, ich mich etwas, aber wir einander nicht."



Verstehen wir uns richtig? 
Zu den Reflexivverben steht im Duden ein kurzer Beitrag.
http://www.duden.de/sprachwissen/newsletter/duden-newsletter-vom-04-05-12

Ich denke, "sich mit jemandem vertragen" ist nicht reflexiv.


----------



## perpend

That is brilliantly written, Hutschi. Kudos.

I am sticking to "Simst ihr euch?" (Ich schreibe es klein.)


----------



## dubitans

Kein Einwand gegen das jugendsprachliche "Simst ihr euch?"
Beim guten alten "schreiben" halt ich's mit reaktionär-präskriptiver Grammatik, wenn Standardsprache gefragt ist, umgangssprachlich sieht die Sache anders aus.
"Peter und Franz vertragen sich gut (miteinander)." Was ist daran nicht reflexiv? Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern. Regen verträgt sich nicht mit einem Badeurlaub.


----------



## Hutschi

Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern. - Das ist klar reflexiv.
Aber ist: Gleich und gleich gesellen sich gern. - Ist das auch reflexiv? Es ist ja dann "überkreuz" reflexiv. Noch deutlicher wird das bei "Peter und Franz vertragen sich gut (miteinander)." 
Sicher bin ich mir hier nicht.


----------



## dubitans

Caro Hutschi, wir sind fast gleich alt. Ich habe nicht alle Grammatikrevolutionen rezipiert, to put it mildly.
Grundsätzlich gibt's doch transitiv, intransitiv und reflexiv. Und wenn bei Weglassung des Reflexivpronomens Bedeutungsverlust eintritt, ist's eben reflexiv. Und "Sie vertragen gut (miteinander).” ist ohne Bedeutung. Der transitive Gebrauch steht auf einem gänzlich anderen Blatt: "Sie vertragen das Medikament gut." Und intransitiv gibt's "vertragen" überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

dubitans said:


> Hier liegt eine Verwechslung vor: "sich mit jemandem vertragen" ist reflexiv.
> Bei reziprok gebrauchten Transitiva ist "einander" standardsprachlich, das pseudoreflexive "euch", "uns" etc. kolloquial.


Aha!  Alles klar. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> Bei reziprok gebrauchten Transitiva ist "einander" standardsprachlich, das pseudoreflexive "euch", "uns" etc. kolloquial.


Kann sein, ja, die praktische Bedeutung ist aber in den meisten Fällen wohl eher als gering bis nicht vorhanden anzusehen, siehe z.B. #7. Von daher habe ich auch so meine Zweifel, ob diese Aussage heutzutage wirklich noch ohne Einschränkung Gültigkeit hat.


----------



## dubitans

Wir müssen uns helfen. Jeder sich?
Um wieviel mehr Kraft hat die Mahnung: Wir müssen einander helfen!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Richtig. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben "in den meisten Fällen".


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn ich jemanden auffordere zu simsen, heißt es dann:

"Simse mich!"
oder
"Simse mich an"?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich jemanden auffordere zu simsen, heißt es dann:
> 
> "*Simse mich!*"
> oder
> "Simse mich an"?


Wenn überhaupt, dann wohl doch _Simse mi*r*_.


----------

